# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Պայթյուն... կրկին պայթյուն...

## Artgeo

*ՊԱՅԹՅՈՒՆ «ՉՈՐՐՈՐԴ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՈՒՄ»*



Երեկ վաղ առավոտյան ժամը 4-ի սահմաններում անհայտ անձինք պայթեցրել են «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթի` Երեւանի Նալբանդյան 50 հասցեում գտնվող խմբագրության մուտքի դուռը: Բարեբախտաբար, այդ պահին խմբագրությունում ոչ ոք չի եղել, եւ տուժածներ չկան: Պայթյունն այն աստիճան ուժգին է եղել, որ այն ամբողջությամբ ջարդուփշուր է արել դուռը, իսկ մետաղյա ճաղավանդակի երկաթները թղթի պես պատռվել են: Դռան շեմի այն մասում, որտեղ ենթադրվում է, որ դրված է եղել պայթուցիկը, բետոնապատ գետնին 10 սանտիմետր խորությամբ փոս է գոյացել: Պայթյունի արձակած բեկորները քերծել էին խմբագրության միջանցքի առաստաղը, դռան դիմացի մասում` մոտ հինգ մետր հեռավորության վրա տեղադրված գրապահարանի ապակիներն ամբողջությամբ ջարդուփշուր էին եղել: Պայթյունից արձակված բեկորները վնասել էին նաեւ միջանցքում կախված կտավները: «ՉԻ» խմբագրության շենքի բնակիչները պատմում էին, որ պայթյունի ձայնից իրենց ընտանիքների բոլոր անդամները վեր են թռել եւ այլեւս չեն կարողացել քնել: Հարեւաններից ոմանք նույնիսկ կարծել են, թե մոտակա շենքերից մեկը փլվել է: Ոստիկանության տարածած պաշտոնական հաղորդագրության համաձայն, դեպքի մասին իրենք ահազանգ են ստացել ժամը 8.50-ին: Պայթյունի հանգամանքները պարզելու նպատակով քննություն է սկսվել, որը վարում է ՀՀ ոստիկանության Կենտրոնի քննչական բաժինը: «ՉԻ» գլխավոր խմբագիր Շողեր Մաթեւոսյանը մեր այն հարցին, թե ում է ինքը կասկածում կատարվածի համար, պատասխանեց, որ վերջին մի քանի օրերին թերթի աշխատակիցներին երկու անձինք են սպառնացել: Սպառնացողներից մեկը եղել է ՀՀ վարչապետ Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարորդը` Վաչիկը, իսկ մյուսը` Էրեբունու թաղապետ Մհեր Սեդրակյանը, որը մի քանի օր առաջ զանգել է թերթի խմբագրություն եւ սկսել սպառնալ: Տվյալ դեպքում ավելի ճիշտ կլինի օգտագործել «ոռնալ» ձեւակերպումը, որը ավելի դիպուկ է բնորոշում վերը նշված անձանց ինքնությունը:

http://hzh.am/

----------

